# PTE-A Real exam essays



## kvr82 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am trying to gather all PTE essays for better preparation, and provide an idea to PTE aspirants. So, kindly provide the real exam essays in the continuation of this post by your messages.

Kind Regards
K V R


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

kvr82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am trying to gather all PTE essays for better preparation, and provide an idea to PTE aspirants. So, kindly provide the real exam essays in the continuation of this post by your messages.
> 
> ...


My essay is something like this : 
Travel to study is overrated. We have brilliant scholars who studied locally. is travel really required for higher study. ?


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi kvr82,

Please check this Essay Link for the essays.

You may follow another thread "PTE A" for more information/tip on all the sections.


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

TanuPatel said:


> Hi kvr82,
> 
> Please check this Essay Link for the essays.
> 
> You may follow another thread "PTE A" for more information/tip on all the sections.


Hi Tanupatel, 

Can you please share the link for threads that has preparation details for PTE A. 
You got a very impressive score. Congrats.


----------



## kvr82 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Mohan babu for sharing the essay details.


----------



## kvr82 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Tanu,

Firstly, my Hearty congratulations on your amazing score in PTE-A exam. I really quite appreciate your reply. I am already espousing the essays of Google spreadsheet. Unfortunately, only few people are updating the sheet and not all the people aware about the sheet. Therefore, I just created a thread that can be easily captivated and would share their real time essays. Moreover, the details of essays cannot be modified as in spreadsheet after the posting.

I am also pursuing for the exam and seeking for some study material. I would be grateful If you could share some tips, tricks and material to kvr82atlivedotin

Kind Regards
K V R


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Guys...

Just follow this thread. It has all the info, materials, inputs, feedback's and everything, that one needs, to score well in PTE. All the BEST!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## KEIRA CCC (Oct 6, 2015)

*Ptea*

Essay topic today for PTEA was What is the best invention of last 100 years, computer, antibiotics, airplane, and explain why ?

Does anyone can tell me if you get 2 summary writing in writing section should we get 2 essays? cz I got 2 summary writing but only one essay.  I am feeling there was an error with the exam cz after finishing , the office ppl could not print the documents. Oh m dying ..


----------



## badhon (Nov 3, 2015)

KEIRA CCC said:


> Essay topic today for PTEA was What is the best invention of last 100 years, computer, antibiotics, airplane, and explain why ?
> 
> Does anyone can tell me if you get 2 summary writing in writing section should we get 2 essays? cz I got 2 summary writing but only one essay.  I am feeling there was an error with the exam cz after finishing , the office ppl could not print the documents. Oh m dying ..


Don't panic mate.. I'm gonna take the test next week.. as far as I know, it's not two essays all the time, sometimes, I guess rarely, only one essay to write. In the official PTE practice test books, there are 4 tests and one of them is with only one essay to write.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

KEIRA CCC said:


> Essay topic today for PTEA was What is the best invention of last 100 years, computer, antibiotics, airplane, and explain why ?
> 
> Does anyone can tell me if you get 2 summary writing in writing section should we get 2 essays? cz I got 2 summary writing but only one essay.  I am feeling there was an error with the exam cz after finishing , the office ppl could not print the documents. Oh m dying ..



Hi ,
Don't worry much .
I took my PTE exam on 28th October and got one essay. I was worried same as you thinking of mistake. 
After receiving result on 29th October i found there were no mistake.

Rg
Ashiq


----------



## Saurabh.A (Sep 29, 2015)

PTE A Exam definitely easier, but still needs to improve a lot!  I have heard a lot of such tech. glitches. Key here is to make sure to inform the center about such issues *in writing. *


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

probably useful:

Essay topic + sample answer


----------



## badhon (Nov 3, 2015)

I took the exam on 11th November . my essay topics were space travel or solving immidiate problems on earth.. and one of recent technological invention: beneficial or detrimental...


----------



## DylanAung (Oct 30, 2015)

Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas

All past and present PTE essay questions and ideas
Good Luck
Cheers


----------



## thatsnick (Jul 22, 2015)

kvr82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am trying to gather all PTE essays for better preparation, and provide an idea to PTE aspirants. So, kindly provide the real exam essays in the continuation of this post by your messages.
> 
> ...


Did you check this :
PTE academic Preparation material: Welcome to my blog!


----------



## eesha (Dec 19, 2014)

Whoever attending the exam kindly post what essay's you got this will help to other crack the PTE.


----------



## G.K (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Tanu,

You got a very impressive score. Can you please help me to prepare for writing, reading and listening. Specially Writing. 
My previous scores were S-90, L-67, R-65, W-60

Thanks 
GK


----------



## umeshors (Jun 6, 2016)

*Mr Umesh*

Hi Friends, 

I am umesh, will be wirting exam on June-13-2016, please share sample test & guide me as well.
Thanks
Umesh


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

DylanAung said:


> Journey to The Land Down Under: PTE Academic Essay Questions and Ideas
> 
> All past and present PTE essay questions and ideas
> Good Luck
> Cheers


brother can you guide me how to improve writing score..i see you have 8 in writing section in ielts plus 88 in pte writing section

in my last 3 attempts of pte i scored 74,76,73 in writing section
last time vocab 87, spelling 77, grammar 90, written discourse 90

still i was not able to cross 79+ mark...please help


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Folks who already have taken the exam please post your essay topics..


----------



## KarthikR88 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the Essay Topics.!!! Very Helpful in preparation. 

Are these topics still appearing.?


----------



## AeroHawk (Jul 29, 2016)

KarthikR88 said:


> Thanks for the Essay Topics.!!! Very Helpful in preparation.
> 
> Are these topics still appearing.?


Yes, I did my test on Friday and my essay topic was : There have been many important inventions in the last 100 years, including the antibiotics, the airplane, and computers. What do you think is the most important invention and why?

That topic has been mentioned before, which means topics are still appearing. 

Cheers,

AeroHawk


----------



## ekes (Jun 3, 2014)

AeroHawk said:


> Yes, I did my test on Friday and my essay topic was : There have been many important inventions in the last 100 years, including the antibiotics, the airplane, and computers. What do you think is the most important invention and why?
> 
> That topic has been mentioned before, which means topics are still appearing.
> 
> ...


Sat PTE-A today 1st August, essay topic was on written examination as a valid assessment of students' learning. Give you opinion, from experience, with examples.


----------



## iaooi1 (Aug 2, 2016)

For writing, please ensure that your spelling and grammar are correct. Initially, on my first attempt, my spelling only got 20/90 and overall writing was 77. Took it for the second time, ensured my spelling was good this time around and everything went well. When it comes to writing(am typing this based on my own exp), there isn't any right answer to the question. The main point in writing is HOW is your essay structured. I have provided a brief sample below.

1st paragraph:-
Rephrase the title. Is this currently being applied/practiced in reality?

2nd paragraph:-
an example that supports the title.

3rd paragraph:-
an example that goes against the title.

Conclusion:-
Do you agree? Or disagree? Or in between? Provide justifications to your answer.

By following the format above and watching your spelling and grammar, you should be good to go.

PTE Academics: 28/05/16 (L:84 R:80 S:88 W:81)

All the best!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sourabh123 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Vocabulary in PTE Essay*



iaooi1 said:


> For writing, please ensure that your spelling and grammar are correct. Initially, on my first attempt, my spelling only got 20/90 and overall writing was 77. Took it for the second time, ensured my spelling was good this time around and everything went well. When it comes to writing(am typing this based on my own exp), there isn't any right answer to the question. The main point in writing is HOW is your essay structured. I have provided a brief sample below.
> 
> 1st paragraph:-
> Rephrase the title. Is this currently being applied/practiced in reality?
> ...



Hi,

Please can you tell me, if storng and impressive vocabulary is a must to get 79+ in PTE? Or it's just correct vocabulary along with correct grammer and spelling should be enough. My vocabulary stock is not great but can write correct grammer and spelling in standard simple language. Just wondering if I can get 79+.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## Saaho (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I gave the exam on 1st june 2017.
My Essay topic was "It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree"


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

*i also got the same essay*



badhon said:


> I took the exam on 11th November . my essay topics were space travel or solving immidiate problems on earth.. and one of recent technological invention: beneficial or detrimental...


Baby I also got the same essay. appeared on 28 oct and 16 december


----------

